# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  resistente notifica al ricorrente?

## fabioalessandro

devo presentare le controdeduzioni (parte resistente ente locale) avverso un ricorso
sapete se devo prima notificarle all'altra parte per poi consegnare in segreteria
oppure basta che deposito in segreteria?
l'art. 23 del d.lgs 546/92 nn dice nulla 
cioè nn dice se devo prima notificare all'altra parte

----------


## danilo sciuto

> devo presentare le controdeduzioni (parte resistente ente locale) avverso un ricorso
> sapete se devo prima notificarle all'altra parte per poi consegnare in segreteria
> oppure basta che deposito in segreteria?
> l'art. 23 del d.lgs 546/92 nn dice nulla 
> cioè nn dice se devo prima notificare all'altra parte

  Se stai presentando le mere controdeduzioni, l'ufficio locale è parte attrice, noin resistente !  :Smile:  
Le controdeduzioni si depositano solo in segreteria della CTR adita. 
ciao

----------


## fabioalessandro

danile perchè dici cosi?
la parte attrice nn è il ricorrente (colui che ha proprosto il ricorso)
e l'ente locale resistente (al ricorso)
sbaglio? 
cmq tanks per la risposta
quindi venerdi prox deposito solo in segreteria
grazie ancora

----------


## danilo sciuto

> danile perchè dici cosi?
> la parte attrice nn è il ricorrente (colui che ha proprosto il ricorso)
> e l'ente locale resistente (al ricorso)
> sbaglio?

  Sì.
Ma se stai presentando le controdeduzioni, le pasrti sono invertite: è l'ente che è parte attrice e tu sei il resistente. 
Cumunque, è solo filosofia. 
ciao

----------


## fabioalessandro

no aspe per te sarà filosofia
ma per uno che ti segue a ruota è CASSAZIONE 
io nel ricorso mi cito come resistente sbaglio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> no aspe per te sarà filosofia
> ma per uno che ti segue a ruota è CASSAZIONE 
> io nel ricorso mi cito come resistente sbaglio?

  Quale ricorso?? Le controdeduzioni mica sono ricorso !?

----------


## fabioalessandro

si vero
volevo dire contro ricorso

----------


## danilo sciuto

> si vero
> volevo dire contro ricorso

  
Non è neanche controricorso .... il controricorso è l'appello incidentale .... tu stai solo facendo controdeduzioni.

----------


## fabioalessandro

io ho messo cosi
"Oggetto:  controdeduzioni avverso ricorso proposto dalla xxx xxx xxxxx contro lavviso di accertamento n. xxx del xxxx "

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io ho messo cosi
> "Oggetto:  controdeduzioni avverso ricorso proposto dalla xxx xxx xxxxx contro lavviso di accertamento n. xxx del xxxx "

  
Perfetto ! 
Tu sei controdeducente !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

grazie capo!!!!!!

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Ma perch&#232; non le chiamate memorie, cos&#236; si taglia la testa al toro?. Tanto abbiamo capito che trattasi di replica alla costituzione in giudizio dell'Ente.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma perchè non le chiamate memorie, così si taglia la testa al toro?. Tanto abbiamo capito che trattasi di replica alla costituzione in giudizio dell'Ente.

  Perchè le memorie sono un'altra cosa ancora. 
Qui si tratta di un appello prosposto dall'Ufficio avverso la sentenza che dà pienamente ragione al ricorrente in Provinciale. Quest'ultimo ha dunque solo l'onere di presemntare una controdeduzione.
D'altronde, gli articoli di legge che disciplinano memorie e controdeduzioni sono diversi. 
ciao

----------


## fabioalessandro

no forse nn sono stato molto chiaro
sono ancora in primo grado
il contribuente ha presentato ricorso
io sto formando le controdeduzioni al ricorso del contribuente
si deve ancore tenere l'udienza

----------


## danilo sciuto

> no forse nn sono stato molto chiaro
> sono ancora in primo grado
> il contribuente ha presentato ricorso *io sto formando le controdeduzioni al ricorso del contribuente*
> si deve ancore tenere l'udienza

   :EEK!:  :EEK!:  
Ma ..... allora .... stai lavorando per il Fisco ????????????

----------


## kennedy08

> Ma ..... allora .... stai lavorando per il Fisco ????????????

  quoto quoto quoto e ringrazio per la risata che questa discussione mi ha provocato ... :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

ops nn dovevo dirlo?????
un'ente locale mi ha nominato suo difensore (devo assisterlo in tutte le fasi dalla predisposizione delle controdeduzioni al partecipazione in udienza)
e che ci potevo fare.................  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
i soldi di un'ente locale sono uguali a quelli dei privati  :EEK!: 
non mi bannate per favore   :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ops nn dovevo dirlo?????
> un'ente locale mi ha nominato suo difensore (devo assisterlo in tutte le fasi dalla predisposizione delle controdeduzioni al partecipazione in udienza)
> e che ci potevo fare................. 
> i soldi di un'ente locale sono uguali a quelli dei privati
> non mi bannate per favore

  Non volevo dire quello che si è capito ....  :Big Grin:  
Volevo solo dire che magari potevi dirlo fin dall'inizio ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Adesso che finalmente &#232; chiaro, trattasi certamente di controdeduzioni, e non di repliche del ricorrente alle controdeduzioni (nel qual caso si opera anche con le memorie).

----------


## fabioalessandro

l'importante e che si è chiarito  tutto  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Volevo solo dire che magari potevi dirlo fin dall'inizio ....

   

> devo presentare le controdeduzioni (parte resistente ente locale) avverso un ricorso

  Infatti lo disse  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

magari non sono stato chiarissimo  :Wink:  
@contabile 
si sei rifatto!!!! capisc' a me!!!!!  :Cool:  
ritornando al 3d
sono andato in segreteria
la parte resistente cio&#232; l'ente locale o ade o altro ente non deve notificare al ricorrente le controdeduzioni (ovviamente siamo in primo grado)
unica cosa da fare &#232; compilare la nota di deposito (solo dove attivata)

----------


## Giuseppe Serrao

> @contabile 
> si sei rifatto!!!! capisc' a me!!!!! 
> ritornando al 3d........

  Si, sono rifatto. Lo so che tu sai ciò che molti non sanno. 
Ma come mai mi hai chiesto e poi hai postato? Non ero stato convincente?

----------


## fabioalessandro

veamente eravamo rimasti che aprivo un 3d specifico
sarai bravissimo nel tuo lavoro e su qeusto ci metto la mano sul fuoco ma la memoria comincia a fare cilecca  :Big Grin: 
ah l'età!!!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> la parte resistente cioè l'ente locale o ade o altro ente non deve notificare al ricorrente le controdeduzioni (ovviamente siamo in primo grado)
> unica cosa da fare è compilare la nota di deposito (solo dove attivata)

  Vabbè che non avevo capito, ma io che ti avevo detto ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

> no aspe per te sarà filosofia
> ma per uno che ti segue a ruota è CASSAZIONE 
> io nel ricorso mi cito come resistente sbaglio?

  scusa ed io cosa ho detto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
in realtà sono andato in segreteria per avere il R.G.R.
poi una domandina ci è scappata

----------


## danilo sciuto

> poi una domandina ci è scappata

  Hai fatto bene !  :Wink:

----------


## fabioalessandro

aggiungo altro quesito (non so se devo aprire un nuovo 3d)
la parte ricorrente non ha chiesto la sospensione dell'esecutivit&#224;
ora dovrei iscriverlo a ruolo per il tributo e le imposte
io in genere ho sempre chiesto la sospensione 
sapete indicarmi le percentuali che devo iscrivere?
50&#37; dell'imposta ed interessi e 100% delle sanzioni oppure 2/3 dell'imposta?

----------


## danilo sciuto

50% dell'imposta ed interessi. Niente sanzioni.    

> aggiungo altro quesito (non so se devo aprire un nuovo 3d)
> la parte ricorrente non ha chiesto la sospensione dell'esecutività
> ora dovrei iscriverlo a ruolo per il tributo e le imposte
> io in genere ho sempre chiesto la sospensione 
> sapete indicarmi le percentuali che devo iscrivere?
> 50% dell'imposta ed interessi e 100% delle sanzioni oppure 2/3 dell'imposta?

----------


## fabioalessandro

grazie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ozzupa

Riepilogando:
le controdeduzioni (con eventuali allegati) vanno depositate in segreteria CTR in originale con applicazione delle dovute marche da bollo, nei termini di legge (entro 60 gg. dalla notifica dell'appellante).
Non bisogna fare null'altro?
Non c'è da fare una comunicazione all'appellante (con copia in bianco)?
La normativa appare poco chiara.
Grazie molte per le risposte illuminanti.

----------

